# pneumatic staple T50



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking for a stapler for t50 staples the only one that lists t50 is an off brand when I googled it.

Thanks

Cole


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

Is this the one you already found? Wow, can't beat this price.

http://www.farmandfleet.com/product...atic_stapler_t50_staples.html?source=googleps

I see that same one else where on the web, for alot more $$$


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah that is the one I found. 

Bostich makes one taht shoots small staple LIKE the t50's but nobady can tell me if t50's fit or if I have to buy bostiches staples that are twice as much.

Cole


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a bostich hand held, it takes bostich style staples,...I use generics.

But mine are different than t-50's, ....and they won't work.

I know your talking pneumatic, t-50's won't work in my bostich, so I'm just assuming the same idea might apply there.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Harbor Freight used to have one


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

TBF I want something better than that.

Anybody use Grex air tools before? I have never used them. They have one that shoots t50.

http://www.hartvilletool.com/product/14438

Cole


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

I have an arrow electric model that works nice. Its like 15 years old though. Look electric instead of pneumatic. 

I do remember seeing one on amazon that said t-50 staples. I will try to find it again asap.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I had an electric one and it never drove the staples all the way in. Maybe there are better ones out there now.

This uses 7/16" crown staples I wonder if the 3/8" crown T50's will fit.
http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp?CATEGORY=BOS%5FSPECIALTY%5FCONST%5FSTAPLER&TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=USO56-1&SDesc=Pneumatic+PowerCrown%26%23153%3B+Stapler


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

That Surebonder 9600 actually has some positive reviews. I think at that price, it’s worth taking a chance on it. It even includes a storage case. You can’t even buy the PC US58 upholstery stapler by itself for that price.
Funny thing is that some reviewers say the Arrow T50 staples actually work better in the gun than Surebonder’s own staples do.

Northern and Amazon also sell it too. Not as as cheap though, but you can read the reviews there. 

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Surebonder-96...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Northern: http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200328526_200328526


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I can't say I have seen too many nail guns fail, cheap brand or not, they all usually seem to work fine.


----------



## bhock (Feb 17, 2009)

Cole82 said:


> I had an electric one and it never drove the staples all the way in. Maybe there are better ones out there now.
> 
> This uses 7/16" crown staples I wonder if the 3/8" crown T50's will fit.
> http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...56-1&SDesc=Pneumatic+PowerCrown&#153;+Stapler


Of course they wont work. just like all bostich staples they have that crown on them.

Craftsman makes one but it uses duofast 1/2" crown.
Grex has a very good reputation for their air nailers.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I agree, your going to need a crowned staple, and t'50's aren't going to work.


Besides the price of the fasteners, is there another reason while your trying to stick to t-50 staples.

I'm sure that bostich gun is a darn good one, and I would think you could get staples fairly easy,..even less expensive generics.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

If you use the Makita LXT line, then you can use the LXT221 electric stapler.

http://makitausa.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=180379

It uses 3/8" crown staples (lengths 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4" & 7/8"); also utilizes Arrow® T50 type flat crown staples and is battery powered.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

CCCo. said:


> I agree, your going to need a crowned staple, and t'50's aren't going to work.
> 
> 
> Besides the price of the fasteners, is there another reason while your trying to stick to t-50 staples.
> ...


 Just trying to simplifly everything so it uses the same staples as the hammer tacker and the manual staple gun. Don't have to carry different staples for each tool.


jiffy said:


> If you use the Makita LXT line, then you can use the LXT221 electric stapler.
> 
> http://makitausa.com/en-us/Modules/Tools/ToolDetails.aspx?ID=180379
> 
> It uses 3/8" crown staples (lengths 1/4", 3/8", 1/2", 5/8", 3/4" & 7/8"); also utilizes Arrow® T50 type flat crown staples and is battery powered.


 I did look at that, if they made an air version I would snatch it up. All the cordless tools I own are DW don't want to mix another battery type in there.

Cole


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

Just found this one.

http://www.senco.com/ToolDetails.aspx?k=1D0101N


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> TBF I want something better than that.
> 
> Anybody use Grex air tools before? I have never used them. They have one that shoots t50.
> 
> ...


 
 My HF Micro Pinners have tens of thousands of shots and still are going. Never tried the stapler but the pinner is well worth the money.... after showing the pinner to 4 other people.....they all own one now.:laughing: Including one guy who replaced an Omer (read: expensive) pinner or whatever with it.


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> My HF Micro Pinners have tens of thousands of shots and still are going. Never tried the stapler but the pinner is well worth the money.... after showing the pinner to 4 other people.....they all own one now.:laughing: Including one guy who replaced an Omer (read: expensive) pinner or whatever with it.


 Maybe I will give it a trythe expensive one for me and the cheap one for the help.:whistling

Cole


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought a no-name one at Costco for 20 bucks....I've actually used it so I have no idea how it works. 

Not sure if the Pasload fires T-50s but you can pick one up around here for 50 bucks. My no-name one looks really similar.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

If you want good quality you could try Cadex. They make a lot of "production" staplers and nailers. Their 23 ga guns are usually 1st or 2nd in reviews...
www.cadextools.com

You can buy cadex from www.woodworkerspecialties.com
the guy is really helpful and will answer your questions (I bought the 18 ga Cadex from them).


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought the surebonder one at the local menards and ordered the senco from the local tool house. After useing that surebonder all day monday I cancled my order on the senco. That surebonder works PERFECT and was only $14 went and bought another one to have two on site now. There are two things I don't like about it. One it only holds one stick of staples, wish it held two. The other thing is the trigger is very close to rail where the staples go. It makes it damn near imposable to get your fingure in there with gloves on.

Cole


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Cole82 said:


> I bought the surebonder one at the local menards and ordered the senco from the local tool house. After useing that surebonder all day monday I cancled my order on the senco. That surebonder works PERFECT and was only $14 went and bought another one to have two on site now. There are two things I don't like about it. One it only holds one stick of staples, wish it held two. The other thing is the trigger is very close to rail where the staples go. It makes it damn near imposable to get your fingure in there with gloves on.
> 
> Cole


 

So after all the "I want better then HF" you basically ended up with the same thing and you like it! :laughing:


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

TBFGhost said:


> So after all the "I want better then HF" you basically ended up with the same thing and you like it! :laughing:


 Yep you were right..:whistling

Sent in the mail in rebate may end up getting it for $10.

This is the first cheap tool I have bought and like.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Good. sometimes it is a crap shoot. On that note, my first HF pinner just went out today.... just stopped working. I will have to pull it apart to see what is up....so after two years and TONS of pins it has given me its first problem. Good thing I bought a second one. Altho its nice to have them both up and running, don't have to swap out pins to swich sizes.


----------



## jdeck (Nov 1, 2007)

Are you using this for felt or building paper? Just curious how well it drives the staples. Seems like it could be nice for certain things if it didn't over drive. No more hammer tacking the fingers.


----------

